
How to Protect a Drug Patent? Give It to a Native American Tribe - SirLJ
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/08/health/allergan-patent-tribe.html
======
maxerickson
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15206796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15206796)

There's a couple other discussions too:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=allergan&sort=byDate&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=allergan&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

------
epmaybe
Dry eye is an interest of mine. I saw this in the news on Friday I think, and
the resulting statements from Allergan and the Native American Tribe (Saint
Regis Mohawk Tribe). It's really a brilliant move by their patent lawyer.
Native American tribes have sovereign immunity to IP challenges. This helps
extend the monopoly on a drug that makes up a very large part of Allergan's
profit (besides Botox).

------
IncRnd
This is very creative! Though, the ownership of a patent shouldn't be a factor
in deciding the validity.

